# Thinking of learning to play viola



## Phergee

I've always wanted to play the viola; I've always liked the way it sounds and I feel as if not enough people play this instrument, but I have a problem, I have very small hands. Though I've done grade 8 piano, I can barely reach an octave. I also play the cello, which isn't suitable for my hand size at all. I was wondering if the viola would be easier to play than the cello with my hand size. Would I still be able to play it well despite this if I practise often?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Phergee said:


> I've always wanted to play the viola; I've always liked the way it sounds and I feel as if not enough people play this instrument, but I have a problem, I have very small hands. Though I've done grade 8 piano, I can barely reach an octave. I also play the cello, which isn't suitable for my hand size at all. I was wondering if the viola would be easier to play than the cello with my hand size. Would I still be able to play it well despite this if I practise often?


Yes, I think you should be able to. An octave is quite enough - and if it's not, there are always smaller violas.


----------



## cna

I also play the piano and the cello. My hand can reach an octave but not any further. I sometimes regret choosing cello because my hands are small and I don't have much strength. My teacher always says I'm not pressing the strings enough. I also get joint pain. But I enjoy playing it. Then I'm not sure if I can make much progress with this instrument. Viola sounds like a good choice. My friends plays the viola and doesn't have big hands.


----------



## JohnTozer

Small violas are made and will suffice for beginning to play. Two things will happen after about 18 months - 1 you will become dissatisfied with the quality of the sound relative to a full size viola and 2 you will still be having trouble stretching any way. Even small hands can be developed to stretch enough and I suggest (as a classical guitar, violin and viola player with normal size hands) that you take up classical guitar as well purely to practice "reach and stretch" studies and exercises. Find a teacher who teaches both classical guitar and violin/viola (there are many in the Paganini tradition) who will help you, firstly by evaluating your potential to stretch and reach, secondly guide you through your first two years without damage to your left hand tendons and ligaments.
Enjoy you viola journey its a wonderful sound.


----------



## jericollins

what size cello do you play? I don't know about cost and availability in your area, but they make quite small ones. having said that I think the viola is a wonderful choice.


----------



## 1611PB

As a short man with medium-to-large hands you _ought_ to be able to do so so. A 4/4 violin is 12 inches or 304.8 mm; the viola is if memory serves not much longer. 
I seem to remember it is about fifteen inches with fourteen inch
models existing. 
Most of the issue is cognitive dissonance or doubt.


----------



## Cosmos

I have nothing to add other than this thread appeared right above "the Torment of Playing the Viola" and that made me smile, ok carry on


----------

